# First day questions



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Everyone--Noob here,
My parter account was activated a few hours ago and I'm having trouble finding answers to some VERY basic questions. Here are some things I think I should know, but don't.
- Do you need to "go online" to figure out what tier you're driving for? (I'm not ready to hit the road but I'd really like to know, ya know?)
- I'm in Los Angeles and I've about given up trying to find a local vehicle list. I was going off the New York list, which after getting into the deep cuts of this forum I realized probably lead me completely astray, but I have the car I have so that's that. How can I find out what it qualifies for?
- I would like to do UberSUV. I'm pretty sure the vehicles need to be black on black [check] and seat a minimum of six passengers [check]. I thought it just had to be 2008 or newer [2010 check], but now I've seen 2012 floating around for different areas. UberBlack requires a livery license (tcp?) and some alternate form of insurance and I think UberSUV might as well but I can't find any sort of official requirements. Willing to at least look into it but I'm flying blind here...
Help a driver out?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberBlack/SUV require TCP licensing and for you to carry commercial insurance as far as I know. Email Uber LA driver support to find out what you are on/requirements for various levels of service. You are probably on X/XL. Best advice is to stop before you ever get started. Rates are a joke in LA, as with most markets right now. Only time it is worth your time is when surge pricing is in effect.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Hey Everyone--Noob here,
> My parter account was activated a few hours ago and I'm having trouble finding answers to some VERY basic questions. Here are some things I think I should know, but don't.
> - Do you need to "go online" to figure out what tier you're driving for? (I'm not ready to hit the road but I'd really like to know, ya know?)
> - I'm in Los Angeles and I've about given up trying to find a local vehicle list. I was going off the New York list, which after getting into the deep cuts of this forum I realized probably lead me completely astray, but I have the car I have so that's that. How can I find out what it qualifies for?
> ...


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol I can't imagine I wouldn't qualify for UberXL. It's an Escalade that seats 7... which means 7 dollar minimum. Granted, still not great. You guys are sure a bunch of negative Nancy's about Uber for being members of an Uber forum.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> UberBlack/SUV require TCP licensing and for you to carry commercial insurance as far as I know. Email Uber LA driver support to find out what you are on/requirements for various levels of service. You are probably on X/XL. Best advice is to stop before you ever get started. Rates are a joke in LA, as with most markets right now. Only time it is worth your time is when surge pricing is in effect.


Agree why would be driving Uber X for .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimu. Did you not check that out befor u signed up for Uber??


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Agree why would be driving Uber X for .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimu. Did you not check that out befor u signed up for Uber??


You have been beyond helpful.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Point is, you don't want to run an escalade at UberXL rates!!


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Goober said:


> Point is, you don't want to run an escalade at UberXL rates!!


Yes. This I get, but I wouldn't mind running on XL to get my bearings while I do what I need to do for SUV.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

You have a down payment ready to go on that commercial insurance, which you'll need to get those TCP plates?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Email Uber and ask them directly what tier you were approved for. You can also do this, when you are ready to drive, log on as driver with your Uber partner app & turn on your Uber rider app and see if your car is on the map...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Lol I can't imagine I wouldn't qualify for UberXL. It's an Escalade that seats 7... which means 7 dollar minimum. Granted, still not great. You guys are sure a bunch of negative Nancy's about Uber for being members of an Uber forum.


You have to understand that many experience Uber drivers built the LA & other markets. Uber has cut rates in LA & my market 3 times in last 14 months. Drivers ate no longer making money, & don't consider Uber a good partner.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

First year in business, single vehicle/driver fleet...you're at the high end of the premiums for an umbrella commercial policy.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Email Uber and ask them directly what tier you were approved for. You can also do this, when you are ready to drive, log on as driver with your Uber partner app & turn on your Uber rider app and see if your car is on the map...


Thank you.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Insuring a town car is often $600 a month. ..what's your Escalade going to cost...are you going to be driving full time? 

Could take a full week just to hit your insurance premiums


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Kevin because you do not have any commercial licencing you will be put into UberXL with your vehicle. You will then have the option if you want to do Uber X calls as well. Some people opt for this to keep busy. If you want this option you have to email the partners email. Then you would have 2 vehicle choices every time you log in:

1. Uber XL calls only
2. Uber XL and X calls


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Another honeymooner. This one is kinda cute.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Yes. This I get, but I wouldn't mind running on XL to get my bearings while I do what I need to do for SUV.


Kevin the licencing for Uber SUV will cost about $2300.00 the first year. But that does not really matter because Uber is not accepting new Black or SUV's at this time. So UberXL is where you are stuck.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Goober said:


> First year in business, single vehicle/driver fleet...you're at the high end of the premiums for an umbrella commercial policy.


Yeah, there are definitely logistics to be worked out that I am not yet that knowledgeable about. SUV may end up not being feasible, but my primary means of income leaves a lot of down time and at the very least XL will be something to do.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Kevin the licencing for Uber SUV will cost about $2300.00 the first year. But that does not really matter because Uber is not accepting new Black or SUV's at this time. So UberXL is where you are stuck.


XL it is! All in all $2300 doesn't seem that outrageous.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tap a person's avatar and click ignore. There are only a handful of chicken Littles that show up on every thread and you can get rid of them.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a slight advantage to gaining your TCP number even doing XL as you can then pick up from the airports legally. I think then you also get 80% of the safe rider fee since you are covering the primary insurance. Do not think it is worth it though if only doing part time. Usually only advantageous to the guys doing 14-16 hour days.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> XL it is! All in all $2300 doesn't seem that outrageous.


Well it's $2300 in fees then you have to get commercial insurance. that's the killer. 7-10 grand a year.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Another honeymooner. This one is kinda cute.


Oh.. dammit. I get it now. I couldn't understand how all the drivers I had talked to were so positive when I mentioned my interest in driving. Just clicked.. 
"Stay positive.. more stars."


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> XL it is! All in all $2300 doesn't seem that outrageous.


I don't believe that covers the insurance...10K per year at least.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Well it's $2300 in fees then you have to get commercial insurance. that's the killer. 7-10 grand a year.


Ok, that's pretty substantial. Whelp, it was just a thought.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

7-10K for a town car, not an escalade!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Oh.. dammit. I get it now. I couldn't understand how all the drivers I had talked to were so positive when I mentioned my interest in driving. Just clicked..
> "Stay positive.. more stars."


Yep! I've told countless riders how great driving for Uber is when they ask. I'm at 4.84.

If I was honest, I'd probably be 4.10


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yep! I've told countless riders how great driving for Uber is when they ask. I'm at 4.84.
> 
> If I was honest, I'd probably be 4.10


Haha I think people appreciate honesty, I would have.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Any 2nd day questions?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Licencing information is here if you or any visitors want to investigate: http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/PUC/transportation/Forms/carrierforms.htm


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Hey Everyone--Noob here,
> My parter account was activated a few hours ago and I'm having trouble finding answers to some VERY basic questions. Here are some things I think I should know, but don't.
> - Do you need to "go online" to figure out what tier you're driving for? (I'm not ready to hit the road but I'd really like to know, ya know?)
> - I'm in Los Angeles and I've about given up trying to find a local vehicle list. I was going off the New York list, which after getting into the deep cuts of this forum I realized probably lead me completely astray, but I have the car I have so that's that. How can I find out what it qualifies for?
> ...


_Obtain your TCP and Commercial Insurance. Go to LAX get the permit ,start making money._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> You have a down payment ready to go on that commercial insurance, which you'll need to get those TCP plates?


_Gov Brown did away with Livery plates. Now the DMV issues just commercial plates_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> Insuring a town car is often $600 a month. ..what's your Escalade going to cost...are you going to be driving full time?
> 
> Could take a full week just to hit your insurance premiums


_Its not $600 a month to insure a town car for commercial insurance. For $600 a month you could cover a 10 pax limo with $1 million coverage_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Kevin because you do not have any commercial licencing you will be put into UberXL with your vehicle. You will then have the option if you want to do Uber X calls as well. Some people opt for this to keep busy. If you want this option you have to email the partners email. Then you would have 2 vehicle choices every time you log in:
> 
> 1. Uber XL calls only
> 2. Uber XL and X calls


_True_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Kevin the licencing for Uber SUV will cost about $2300.00 the first year. But that does not really matter because Uber is not accepting new Black or SUV's at this time. So UberXL is where you are stuck.


_Try another City in CA to open your Black account. You could still work in LA._


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Obtain your TCP and Commercial Insurance. Go to LAX get the permit ,start making money._


And just like that we're right back in the game. How many hours a week would you say it takes to justify the additional overhead? Full-time? Lol


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> XL it is! All in all $2300 doesn't seem that outrageous.


_If you do apply for your TCP,try and talk to someone to has one. Its a very confusing process,especially dealing with the DMV. You need to know how to properly register the vehicle. I went the process ,so I know_


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Try another City in CA to open your Black account. You could still work in LA._


Oh, that's good to know.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> And just like that we're right back in the game. How many hours a week would you say it takes to justify the additional overhead? Full-time? Lol


_I have my TCP, Airport Permit and Commercial Insurance,I only Uber part time. I have a Nissan Armada . I run X/XL and I am consider an Uber Black Partner ,because of the TCP._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_Sorry too many things going on . I meant to type considered._


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If you do apply for your TCP,try and talk to someone to has one. Its a very confusing process,especially dealing with the DMV. You need to know how to properly register the vehicle. I went the process ,so I know_


Yeah, pretty much everything on that Licensing page linked earlier is foreign to me. Luckily there's a friend of the family that operated his own limo service for 20 or 30 years before this whole Uber thing came about and kicked his ass haha. Should be a help.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> There is a slight advantage to gaining your TCP number even doing XL as you can then pick up from the airports legally. I think then you also get 80% of the safe rider fee since you are covering the primary insurance. Do not think it is worth it though if only doing part time. Usually only advantageous to the guys doing 14-16 hour days.


_With TCP ,you don't have the $1.00 safe ride fee._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Yeah, pretty much everything on that Licensing page linked earlier is foreign to me. Luckily there's a friend of the family that operated his own limo service for 20 or 30 years before this whole Uber thing came about and kicked his ass haha. Should be a help.


_Again ,make sure your registration is filled out properly. _


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Again ,make sure your registration is filled out properly. _


So much going onn. All great information though. I appreciate you chiming in!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _With TCP ,you don't have the $1.00 safe ride fee._


Are you sure? I though the safe ride fee was on all UberX and UberXL rides. Then if you are an UberX or uberXL partner with a TCP you get the percentage of the safe rider fee. But you are correct there is not a safe rider fee on Uber Black or Uber SUV. But I am talking about TCP'ed drivers on UberX or XL.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Try another City in CA to open your Black account. You could still work in LA._


What do you mean here SD? In LA there is a Core part that only drivers in that core can obtain rides in. LAX is part of that Core. This is for Uber Black and SUV. Or were you speaking about XL?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _With TCP ,you don't have the $1.00 safe ride fee._


SD...can you clarify this. By " you don't have the $1 SRF", do you mean it is not charged to the Rider at all? or is it charged and you receive all or a percentage of each $1 SRF?

Also, is this different for you because you have Commercial Insurance or because your have a TCP Permit? I ask this because you can have Commercial Ins but not TCP but not the other way around, right?

Thanks.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

If your licenced, then you have already insured yourself, so you don't have pay for the phony balony Uber insurance. That's what it means.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Lol I can't imagine I wouldn't qualify for UberXL. It's an Escalade that seats 7... which means 7 dollar minimum. Granted, still not great. *You guys are sure a bunch of negative Nancy's about Uber for being members of an Uber forum*.


Drive that Caddy around for 90 cents a mile and you'll figure it out in a hurry. Not all Uber markets let XL drivers do only XL and such are forced to do X rates. It's no negative Nancy. It's financial idiocy which is being warned about here.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> If your licenced, then you have already insured yourself, so you don't have pay for the phony balony Uber insurance. That's what it means.


The $1 SRF is paid for by the Rider not the Driver.

I'm asking about a Driver accepting a UberX, UberXL, or UberPlus(Select) Fare. I understand for UberSUV/UberBlack the Rider is not charged the $1 SRF as part of the Fare.

Again, my question is to clarify whether with the Commercial Insurance and/or the TCP is the Rider "not" Charged the $1 SRF or is the rider "charged' and the Driver receiving a percentage of the $1 SRF

I've read some people reference this but no one actually state anything clearly and conclusively.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Lol I can't imagine I wouldn't qualify for UberXL. It's an Escalade that seats 7... which means 7 dollar minimum. Granted, still not great. You guys are sure a bunch of negative Nancy's about Uber for being members of an Uber forum.


Did you really call me a "negative Nancy" Dear God......................................


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Oh.. dammit. I get it now. I couldn't understand how all the drivers I had talked to were so positive when I mentioned my interest in driving. Just clicked..
> "Stay positive.. more stars."


Correct. Driving for low pay is the drivers' problem. If they share this with pax and try to make it their problem, low ratings are assured.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Real advise: Take detailed notes about mileage, factor in depreciation, gas, maintenance, etc. Treat it like a business. Run a profit and loss sheet. Do it for a month and get seriously anal about your cash flow and hours worked. Research the insurance. What will really happen to you if you get into an accident and your passenger is injured. Have you told your insurance company you drive for Uber or are you rolling the dice, because accidents happen to other people? Someone called those of us with experience negative Nancy's on this forum. There's a big difference between being negative and being intelligent.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I just think your a little thick, we've answered this pretty clearly here already, if it's not the answer your wanting too bad.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Real advise: Take detailed notes about mileage, factor in depreciation, gas, maintenance, etc. Treat it like a business. Run a profit and loss sheet. Do it for a month and get seriously anal about your cash flow and hours worked. Research the insurance. What will really happen to you if you get into an accident and your passenger is injured. Have you told your insurance company you drive for Uber or are you rolling the dice, because accidents happen to other people? Someone called those of us with experience negative Nancy's on this forum. There's a big difference between being negative and being intelligent.


Hah your disclaimer doesn't help your case. I do appreciate your insight and don't intend on continuing with something that isn't practical. The negative nancy comment was directed more at the other person who pretty much just said you're an idiot, quit. Also, you can't expect me to go through the whole process and just say oh okay you're right when told to get out without a whole lot of rationale behind it. This post was helpful though, so thanks.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Drive that Caddy around for 90 cents a mile and you'll figure it out in a hurry. Not all Uber markets let XL drivers do only XL and such are forced to do X rates. It's no negative Nancy. It's financial idiocy which is being warned about here.


I am only considering this if UberXL is an option, which in my area it is. I wouldn't drive a car that runs on rainbows and smiles for 90 cents a mile.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> What do you mean here SD? In LA there is a Core part that only drivers in that core can obtain rides in. LAX is part of that Core. This is for Uber Black and SUV. Or were you speaking about XL?


I believe they opened up Black/SUV drivers to all of southern CA in Jan. Unfortunately they also stopped accepting new vehicles in several more areas as well.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Let the boy take some equity out of his car so he can have some fun ubering as a hobby. Eventually he will figure out that his hobby is quite expensive when his escalade is in the shop.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

KevinCA said:


> Lol I can't imagine I wouldn't qualify for UberXL. It's an Escalade that seats 7... which means 7 dollar minimum. Granted, still not great. You guys are sure a bunch of negative Nancy's about Uber for being members of an Uber forum.


Yes, they are negative indeed.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Hey Everyone--Noob here,
> My parter account was activated a few hours ago and I'm having trouble finding answers to some VERY basic questions. Here are some things I think I should know, but don't.
> - Do you need to "go online" to figure out what tier you're driving for? (I'm not ready to hit the road but I'd really like to know, ya know?)
> - I'm in Los Angeles and I've about given up trying to find a local vehicle list. I was going off the New York list, which after getting into the deep cuts of this forum I realized probably lead me completely astray, but I have the car I have so that's that. How can I find out what it qualifies for?
> ...


Didn't read through the thread, but here is a list of vehicles for LA/OC http://uberwest.weebly.com/accepted-vehicles.html


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Yeah, pretty much everything on that Licensing page linked earlier is foreign to me. Luckily there's a friend of the family that operated his own limo service for 20 or 30 years before this whole Uber thing came about and kicked his ass haha. Should be a help.


^^^
If you're TCP'd with Uber can you pick up at LAX? 
That's still unclear to me. 
You're gonna love the limo lot.... you're gonna meet a lot of real psychos, err, uhhh, great people. Ha. 
Also, if you're going to be doing any real early morning pickups at LAX, like right before the sun comes up, try the 7-11 over at Manchester and Airport Bl. 
A lot of limo / sedan drivers go in there standing around and drinking coffee and yacking with each other. 
Some of them are a wealth of information like if you are going to clubs in WeHo over Coldwater Canyon... the shortcut through Trousdale Estates that cuts about 20 minutes off the trip. 
Good luck with that beast. I've always kinda liked the Escalade.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Didn't read through the thread, but here is a list of vehicles for LA/OC


Thanks! I was actually emailed the updated vehicle list for LA/OC last night and theyre really sticking it to aspiring SUV drivers. 2012 and up now with only the extended SUVs (Escalade ESV/Suburban type) GM vehicles on the list. Apparently they want to give the riders a more consistent and comfortable service. I dunno... weak.


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> If you're TCP'd with Uber can you pick up at LAX?
> That's still unclear to me.
> You're gonna love the limo lot.... you're gonna meet a lot of real psychos, err, uhhh, great people. Ha.
> ...


Hah thanks. It's not a bad vehicle.. has some nice features. As far as I've learned you can get a qualifying permit to pick up at LAX with Uber. Whether that's a TCP or a unique LAX airport permit I can't say.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> SD...can you clarify this. By " you don't have the $1 SRF", do you mean it is not charged to the Rider at all? or is it charged and you receive all or a percentage of each $1 SRF?
> 
> Also, is this different for you because you have Commercial Insurance or because your have a TCP Permit? I ask this because you can have Commercial Ins but not TCP but not the other way around, right?
> 
> Thanks.


_SRF is not charged when pax book a ride with TCP vehicles._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> What do you mean here SD? In LA there is a Core part that only drivers in that core can obtain rides in. LAX is part of that Core. This is for Uber Black and SUV. Or were you speaking about XL?


_Are saying since I am in San Diego ,I can't work anywhere else in CA? I was speaking about Black and SUV. If LA is not on boarding any more Blk accounts. Why not try another City in CA that is. Wouldn't he still be able to work LAX?_


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Are saying since I am in San Diego ,I can't work anywhere else in CA? I was speaking about Black and SUV. If LA is not on boarding any more Blk accounts. Why not try another City in CA that is. Wouldn't he still be able to work LAX?_


That is my Understanding SD. If you are black or SUV you can only work in the area you are assigned to. I am not sure how it was set up in San Diego but in LA there was a core area (basically Westside/beverly hills) that was closed to new entrants early in 2014. You could still sign up and be a black or SUV driver in the san fernando valley but you would only get assigned jobs in that area or any area outside the "Core" area. In other words the slow areas. What sucked is once you took someone to LAX and dropped them you could not get a passenger to pick up since LAX was (stupidly) included in the "core" part of LA. So only the early drivers that signed up for the core part had all the pick ups at LAX even if they were going to a non core part of town.

This may be different now but that last I heard all new entrants in all LA areas, core and non core are closed for Black or SUV.

So yes if you are black or SUV you can only get requests in your home area. But i guess it really depends on how they cut up a certain area. If X or XL you can work any part of CA. That is my current understanding anyway. Would be glad to hear otherwise.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _SRF is not charged when pax book a ride with TCP vehicles._


Oh really? Interesting. So everyone that orders a UberX or XL at LAX does not pay the safe rider fee then. Because of course the only vehicle that can get requests there are TCP permitted vehicle. Makes them even cheaper from LAX!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Oh really? Interesting. So everyone that orders a UberX or XL at LAX does not pay the safe rider fee then. Because of course the only vehicle that can get requests there are TCP permitted vehicle. Makes them even cheaper from LAX!


If the vehicle ordered is TCP ,correct.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> That is my Understanding SD. If you are black or SUV you can only work in the area you are assigned to. I am not sure how it was set up in San Diego but in LA there was a core area (basically Westside/beverly hills) that was closed to new entrants early in 2014. You could still sign up and be a black or SUV driver in the san fernando valley but you would only get assigned jobs in that area or any area outside the "Core" area. In other words the slow areas. What sucked is once you took someone to LAX and dropped them you could not get a passenger to pick up since LAX was (stupidly) included in the "core" part of LA. So only the early drivers that signed up for the core part had all the pick ups at LAX even if they were going to a non core part of town.
> 
> This may be different now but that last I heard all new entrants in all LA areas, core and non core are closed for Black or SUV.
> 
> So yes if you are black or SUV you can only get requests in your home area. But i guess it really depends on how they cut up a certain area. If X or XL you can work any part of CA. That is my current understanding anyway. Would be glad to hear otherwise.


_Hmm ,I didn't know that. Was under the impression you are allowed to work any where in CA._


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _SRF is not charged when pax book a ride with TCP vehicles._


Thanks for clarification. So if TCP Uberx has a Minimum Fare, what is charged the Rider?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Thanks for clarification. So if TCP Uberx has a Minimum Fare, what is charged the Rider?


_What ever the minimum fare is . Bottom line,SRF is not charged to TCP Partners. _


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Hmm ,I didn't know that. Was under the impression you are allowed to work any where in CA._


I can't find the thread I read it in but I saw an update claiming SoCal was opened up to all current SoCal Black/SUV drivers and most of the areas still accepting new drivers have been halted.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Thanks for clarification. So if TCP Uberx has a Minimum Fare, what is charged the Rider?


That is what I would like to know as well. Because to me it does not make any sense. Because if it were true that when riders order a TCP vehicle on UberX or XL they do not get charged the SRF then I would think there would be some complaining because different fees would show up depending on the luck of the draw.

Rider: Why did I get charged this safe rides fee when I did not get charged it on my last ride?

I just never have seen any receipts of rides from LAX to verify .


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> I can't find the thread I read it in but I saw an update claiming SoCal was opened up to all current SoCal Black/SUV drivers and most of the areas still accepting new drivers have been halted.


Well that would make some sense after they upped the vehicle requirements to open up all of Los Angeles to all current partners that could afford the new vehicles. Because I am sure those new requirements knocked many guys out of the core part of LA they needed to fill in with guys from other parts that plunked down the $60k for the newer vehicles.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> I can't find the thread I read it in but I saw an update claiming SoCal was opened up to all current SoCal Black/SUV drivers and most of the areas still accepting new drivers have been halted.


_Hey Kev,you best hurry up and apply for the TCP _


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, no kidding. Working on it!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinCA said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Working on it!


_Sounds good!_


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _What ever the minimum fare is . Bottom line,SRF is not charged to TCP Partners. _


Not trying to beat this horse to death but I know that the Driver isn't charged but the Rider is. The Driver has never been "charged" but only has "not profited " since Uber keeps 100% of the $1 for Non TCP Drivers.

So when a UberX, XL, Plus(Select) driver has TCP, which is it?
a) The Rider is not charged the $1 SRF "at all"?
b) The Rider is charged the the $1 SRF and now the TCP Driver receives a percentage?

Can any TCP Driver on UberX, XL, or Plus(Select) that knows this answer it.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Not trying to beat this horse to death but I know that the Driver isn't charged but the Rider is. The Driver has never been "charged" but only has "not profited " since Uber keeps 100% of the $1 for Non TCP Drivers.
> 
> So when a UberX, XL, Plus(Select) driver has TCP, which is it?
> a) The Rider is not charged the $1 SRF "at all"?
> ...


_The SRF is not charged at all on any TCP vehicle . The rider does not pay it. Can we move on to another subject?_


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _The SRF is not charged at all on any TCP vehicle . The rider does not pay it. Can we move on to another subject?_


If I could get an answer I would. So far, just an incomplete answer. Actually the same as I received after asking Uber Support multiple times.

The minimum Fare is $4 for UberX, right ($3+$1 SRF). I totally get that since a Driver on Uberx having TCP would not have the $1 SRF charged to the Fare (as you have stated). So, as an example, what is the Minimum Fare for a Prius with a TCP in LA/OC? Is it $4 or is it $3?

It seems so simple of a question?

If you don't know the answer, just ignore me and leave it for someone who does. If you know the answer, I would appreciate it. This is not to be confrontational but to be informed on something I find important.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If I could get an answer I would. So far, just an incomplete answer. Actually the same as I received after asking Uber Support multiple times.
> 
> The minimum Fare is $4 for UberX, right ($3+$1 SRF). I totally get that since a Driver on Uberx having TCP would not have the $1 SRF charged to the Fare (as you have stated). So, as an example, what is the Minimum Fare for a Prius with a TCP in LA/OC? Is it $4 or is it $3?
> 
> ...


_From the Uber rider app for OC it says min fare $ 4.00 $0.18 min $.90 a mile and $1.00 SRF. So if the vehicle that shows up is TCP ,you would not have the $1.00 SRF._


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> If you are black or SUV you can only work in the area you are assigned to


November 1st 2014 they combine all four or five counties together no more assigned areas.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _From the Uber rider app for OC it says min fare $ 4.00 $0.18 min $.90 a mile and $1.00 SRF. So if the vehicle that shows up is TCP ,you would not have the $1.00 SRF._





Walkersm said:


> Oh really? Interesting. So everyone that orders a UberX or XL at LAX does not pay the safe rider fee then. Because of course the only vehicle that can get requests there are TCP permitted vehicle. Makes them even cheaper from LAX!





SCdave said:


> If I could get an answer I would. So far, just an incomplete answer. Actually the same as I received after asking Uber Support multiple times.
> 
> The minimum Fare is $4 for UberX, right ($3+$1 SRF). I totally get that since a Driver on Uberx having TCP would not have the $1 SRF charged to the Fare (as you have stated). So, as an example, what is the Minimum Fare for a Prius with a TCP in LA/OC? Is it $4 or is it $3?
> 
> ...


I really don't want any more confusions with this $1SRF but uber creates all this issues, here is the e mail was sent to me spring of 2014 where it is identifies deferents between TCPs and none TCP vehicles .








*Safe Rides and Commissions Update*
Dear xxxxxx,

As we enter spring, we'd like to update you on the state of the uberX ecosystem and tell you about a few changes we're making to ensure we keep the product strong:


We reduced prices and Uber's fee for early 2014 and boosted demand more than we expected -- earnings are higher than the typical December peaks and drivers are busier than ever

We are bringing back Uber's standard 20% fee starting 4/23/14 for uberX

To ease the transition to standard commission rates, we are introducing a $1/trip incentive from today through the end of the summer. This will be paid as a miscellaneous payment at the end of every week

We are adding a $1 Safe Rides Fee, paid for by riders. For ridesharing partners, Uber will collect the full $1 fee. Livery partners who already subsidize safety and compliance measures by being licensed will receive an additional 80 cents/trip. This has no effect on your earnings


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I really don't want any more confusions with this $1SRF but uber creates all this issues, here is the e mail was sent to me spring of 2014 where it is identifies deferents between TCPs and none TCP vehicles .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

